# Resize Partitions

## Rukie

Is it possible to resize reiserfs partitions, and if so.. how?

----------

## mark_alec

Yes it is.  Use the program 'parted' to do so or if you want a graphical version try 'qtparted' or 'gparted'.  Just remember to back-up important data incase the worst happens.

----------

## truc

There is also the program called resize_reiserfs, but I've heard, it can only add free space at the end..(correct me if i'm wrong..)

You can also make a stage4 backup, then fdisk again   :Cool: 

----------

## Rukie

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

[SOLVED]  :Question: 

----------

## mmbrothers

resize_resierfs can both shrink and enlarge a resier filesystem.

----------

## Gentree

never got anywhere with qtparted. Never borked a partition with it but it always screws up somewhere.

gparted , now v0.2 is very good but do make sure you get 0.1 or 0.2. (make sure its 0.2 for ntfs resize.)

The main draw back is the developer thinks mout points are unimportant data and does not like to clutter the display   :Rolling Eyes: 

Seems he prefers to look at it than use it.

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329418

Technically a very good bit of software.   :Cool: 

----------

## dreamer

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> never got anywhere with qtparted. Never borked a partition with it but it always screws up somewhere.
> 
> gparted , now v0.2 is very good but do make sure you get 0.1 or 0.2. (make sure its 0.2 for ntfs resize.)
> 
> The main draw back is the developer thinks mout points are unimportant data and does not like to clutter the display  
> ...

 

LOL   :Very Happy: 

thanks for the nice words and about the mountpoints.. well... i still don't think they are usefull data in this context, but you and some others got me convinced to give it a try so i'll commit it to CVS as soon as i've got some sleep.

----------

## Gentree

I know what you mean, I was up till 5 am last night posting bug reports   :Very Happy:  I could do with some sleep.  

All this saga started because I wanted to use this spare 5.5G as svn space for lazarus/fpc . I thought I'd use gparted for the job and got distracted. I suppose I should test your mods once they're up.

Do you have cvs instructions posted anywhere? 

BTW I'm not alone with the big partition count . I have a mate in UK who has suse 9.3 suse 10, win98,win2k and XP all on one 160GB drive on a test machine. His partition table must look busy as mine.

He was pretty impressed when I showed him how to clone the whole lot with a simple dd command... especially when it worked when he swapped the disk. Cloning 5 operating systems with one line , nice trick.

I've already recommended gparted to him but he's built up a lot of confidence in Partition Magic. Although it's starting to complain about some of this linux partitions.

Do you think the improved ntfs support in 0.2 can safely deal with resizing both 2K and NT partitions now?

cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## dreamer

I've closed (RESOLVED/FIXED) a couple of your bugs, so you should probably checkout CVS.

see http://gparted.sourceforge.net/cvs.php for more information.

Be aware the anonymous servers are usually 24 hours behind. So you should probably wait another day (or ask someone to get you a tarball)

have fun   :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

Excellent !

Just did cvs check out built gparted and the mods are in .

The command line args is great , it starts up in half the time now it only has to log one disk.

I'll post back to the bug reports once I've had  closer look

Is there any IDE for this sort of work of do you have to do all the coding in a text editor?

Many thanks.   :Cool: 

----------

## ssss25

Would gparted work on Kde? 

I'm looking to repartition raiserfs or convert NTFS to FAT32... I do prefer a Gui apps...

Thanks...

----------

## ssss25

I will answer myself... gparted does work on KDE. But it cannot resize the root since it's being used!

So I booted from Live CD, and tried parted but it said it doesn't support raiserfs!

It was the one on live CD, 1.6.2

Any idea why it would say that?

----------

## francescofavero

Hi, 

You should do a fast stage3 in a super small partition if you have some... I always have 3/4 G for testing as exaple..

than boot from there, install gparted... 

Stage 3+packagesCD are not bad here  :Wink: 

Regards...

----------

